# Stubborn label glue removal mistake?



## kyle6367 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey all,
I was hoping to get some guidance on my first wine making/bottling venture. I have a batch of wine just about ready to bottle, and have been gathering used bottles to cut down on the expense. I was able to get the labels off very easily by filling the bottle with boiling water, which allowed me to just peel off the label with no problem. The issue was there was a layer of glue left behind that was a royal pain to remove. I ended up using GOO GONE with the glue lifted off perfectly with a quick wipe of a towel. Once they were all de-glued, I filled a 6 gallon bucket up with hot water and one step for washing. I basically let each bottle sit ( with the inside filled with water) in the bucks for a few minutes. Then I took each one out, shook it up a bunch to agitate the water inside, and then stuck it on the drying rack. 

After I realized there was likely GOO GONE reside from the towel on the outside of the bottles when they went in the water bucket. I'm nervous that it inevitably made its way inside the bottles. I had planned to dunk the bottles in STAR SAN cleaner to sanitize before bottling, but with this exposure to GOO GONE come back to haunt me? Are the 30 bottles I cleaned ruined? 

It isn't the end of the world if they are trash, as this is my first time around and bound to make mistakes. Would another washing with ONE STEP help dissolve residual GOO GONE, or is the first bath plus the STAR SAN enough? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bossbaby (Mar 27, 2021)

I think if you were to fill and shake each bottle with hot water you will be ok, run some more sulfite or starsan through them and give them a good sniff test.


----------



## Ivywoods (Mar 27, 2021)

A little bit of dish soap in your water that you shake up will easily remove the goo gone. I would make sure I shake the bottle with plain water after that. Shake with rinse water until no more suds appears.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 27, 2021)

Welcome to WMT!

I agree with the others: you are probably fine. To make sure, after completing the cleaning steps you envision, simply fill the bottle with water and sip. If you can't taste Goo-gone, then it is not going to be a problem with your wine!


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Mar 28, 2021)

This is a carboy and bottle washer that screws onto a faucet with an adapter, $10 - 15 at most wine & beer supply stores. I got mine at labelpeelers.com. This would be a boon to bottle washing.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 28, 2021)

mikewatkins727 said:


> View attachment 72886
> 
> This is a carboy and bottle washer that screws onto a faucet with an adapter, $10 - 15 at most wine & beer supply stores. I got mine at labelpeelers.com. This would be a boon to bottle washing.



They are really nice to have. One of these days I'm going to buy a second one and crimp the end to allow for more pressure.


----------



## kyle6367 (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for the replies! I will likely add an additional step in the cleaning process just to make sure it's clean. I will definitely check out that bottle washer... it looks like it would save a ton of time/effort.


----------



## Gerry Congleton (May 27, 2021)

I ran in to an interesting situation while thinking of cleaning a bottle from Costco. The label is permanent. I tried the microwave procedure and it didn't have even a hint of peeling. I even tried a razor knife, no help. Probably have to use a strong acid of some sort. I have no interest in doing that!! To the dump it goes.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 28, 2021)

I have a handful of bottles that have "baked on" labels. I use them for "extra" stuff, when I need an odd bottle, ones that won't be given away.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (May 29, 2021)

mikewatkins727 said:


> View attachment 72886
> 
> This is a carboy and bottle washer that screws onto a faucet with an adapter, $10 - 15 at most wine & beer supply stores. I got mine at labelpeelers.com. This would be a boon to bottle washing.


Didn't know such a thing existed...............Thankyou so much for sharing!.................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## Fort Robert Brewing (Jul 13, 2021)

There are oxidizing products like Oxiclean , PBW and OneStep that I have used to remove labels after a short soak.


----------



## Riledup5 (Jul 13, 2021)

I've used OxiClean to get labels to peel off. Usually works pretty good. I have learned to fill the bottles with just plain hot water so oxiclean doesn't get inside the bottles (it leaves a residue that can be tough to get out). So basically I fill the bottles with hot water and then put them in a 5 gallon bucket and fill the bucket with hot water and oxiclean. Let them soak for about 30 mins. Any residual glue left on the bottles I can easily get off with hot water and steel wool pads, the kind that have the soap in them.


----------



## Fort Robert Brewing (Jul 13, 2021)

That will work no doubt. I use the jet attached to the hot faucet to to clean inside when using swing top Grolsh bottles. I keg beer but make a six pack now and again. I call the beer NotGrolsch because the swingtop bottles are embossed with Grolsh. It should work on wine bottles as well.


----------



## Fort Robert Brewing (Jul 13, 2021)

Of course you have to drink the Grolsh first. I am willing.


----------



## Noontime (Aug 6, 2021)

A lot of insight on this post. Technique for removing labels (and ease of it) depends on the adhesive. Most labels are acrylic based, and just 2 steps to get them off easily without worry about the wine that will go in the bottle later. I've always had the same fear of detritus of some kind getting inside the bottles (then requiring more cleaning), so I always keep the label removal process to the outside and don't do any "soaking". I use a heat gun to warm the labels and peel right off (your putting hot water in the bottle does the same thing). Using a scraper and getting the label wet works also. Then just use steel wool (or soapy Brillo pad) and water to remove the excess adhesive. Anything that doesn't come off easily just gets tossed; I do have some ugly bottles that I use, just because I know there are going to be a few that we drink at home that no one else will see.


----------



## glennwing (Aug 7, 2021)

I too use goo gone to remove adhesive. I clean just the outside of the bottle first after removing adhesive. I fill a pail with water and Dawn dish washing soap. Hold the bottle by sticking a finger in the hole. Wash the outside of the bottle then rinse. After that i soak the whole bottle in oxi-clean. Just to make sure no goo gone residue gets inside.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 7, 2021)

My thoughts on the subject: all of these petroleum solvents are organic based, no matter how bad they are. Basic principle of organic/inorganic chemistry is organic floats on inorganic, i.e. water. I clean the labels however, soak in OxiClean. Submerged. Any organic residue will float off and rinse off with water.


----------



## JoeM (Aug 8, 2021)

I used WD 40. Works


----------



## Splympton (Aug 9, 2021)

My routine is to put the rinsed bottle in the oven at 350 for five minutes, then use a knife to lift the edge of the label and peel off. Then I put the cooled bottle into very hot water with oxyi clean and soak for 5-10 minutes. Most of the glue will come off. For the stubborn glue, after I have washed the bottles and rinsed, I will use acetone on the remaining glue. I don't get the acetone near the lip of the bottle to prevent it from getting inside.


----------



## Snafflebit (Aug 9, 2021)

Gerry Congleton said:


> I ran in to an interesting situation while thinking of cleaning a bottle from Costco. The label is permanent. I tried the microwave procedure and it didn't have even a hint of peeling. I even tried a razor knife, no help. Probably have to use a strong acid of some sort. I have no interest in doing that!! To the dump it goes.


The idea that the bottle can be dipped into an acid is so ap"peeling"--imagining the label bubbling and boiling off, floating at the top of the vat like The Joker being dipped in a vat of toxic waste. 

Alas, acid does not work that way.


----------



## Sipper (Aug 10, 2021)

I think a lot of you are making label/glue removal harder than it needs to be. I used to fight this battle too. But a friend turned me on to Goo Gone. You won’t believe how easy it is if you’ve been doing all of the other things. Persistent label glue comes off easily when you use this.


----------



## WinoDave (Aug 10, 2021)

JoeM said:


> I used WD 40. Works



I tried this yesterday, it does work, Thanks


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 10, 2021)

I've tried various things, but currently use Oxiclean and hot water, which works most of the time. I have a pocketknife, one with steel so bad it literally can't be sharpened enough to cut skin, which I use as a scraper. Anything it doesn't get I spray with Goo Gone. Let it set 20-60 minutes, then rub with a paper towel, then a soap pad to remove the Goo Gone residue.


----------

